# Site General > Rainbow Bridge >  Ataro, my Giant Leaf Tailed Gecko

## Shadows Valkyrie

*I had a Giant Leaf Tailed Gecko named Ataro, one of the most bizzare looking pets I've ever owned. He passed away over the summer. I still miss the little bug eyed freak.*

----------


## thedarkwolf25

> *I had a Giant Leaf Tailed Gecko named Ataro, one of the most bizzare looking pets I've ever owned. He passed away over the summer. I still miss the little bug eyed freak.*


That made me giggle, I'm sorry for you lose. I've thought of getting a Leo Gecko but we picked up a baby corn instead.

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Bug eyed freak, lol. Do you have any pictures of him? 

Sorry for your loss.

----------


## Shadows Valkyrie

> Bug eyed freak, lol. Do you have any pictures of him? 
> 
> Sorry for your loss.


Yes, I do. I'll try to get some posted today.

Thank you =)

----------


## Shadows Valkyrie



----------

_I<3Dreamsicles_ (01-10-2011)

----------


## JLC

Oh my goodness!!! He was amazing!!  A very sad loss, indeed.  :Tears:   :Hug:

----------

Shadows Valkyrie (12-27-2010)

----------


## steveboos

What an amazing animal to be lost, so unfortunate. How old was he when he passed?

----------


## Shadows Valkyrie

> What an amazing animal to be lost, so unfortunate. How old was he when he passed?


 *To be honest, I have no idea how old he was. A friend of mine owns a small pet shop where I live and she picked him up at a reptile show. I took one look at the little guy and brought him home. 

We did massive amounts of research on Giant Leaf Tailed Geckos, built him a custom cage and we were doing everything the way we were supposed to. We only had him for a month or so before he died.

A friend of a friend saw pics of him and asked us about him stating that he'd never seen one so large before. He suggested that he died of old age, perhaps a retired breeder.

All I know is that he was utterly cool to watch and to hold. We were quite disappointed when he died.*

----------


## thedarkwolf25

Wow he was huge! Do they normally get that big?

----------


## Shadows Valkyrie

> Wow he was huge! Do they normally get that big?


*I honestly have no idea. LOL

But I did get the "woah, never seen one that big before" comment a few times. I'm wondering if some jerk breeder did sell him because he was older and no longer breeding. But I have no idea. I wasn't there when she picked him up. I just know that the day she got back I went into her pet shop took one look at him and said MINE! LOL*

----------


## majorleaguereptiles

Sorry about your loss. There is actually another Giant Leaf Tailed Gecko here in Escondido LLL Reptile that looks to be even bigger than yours. Maybe you can call them and get a price for him shipped to you if you were interested. Unbelievably cool animals. I've actually thought about buying them. My GF wants it BAD. Anyways, again sorry for your loss.

----------


## Pip

> *I honestly have no idea. LOL
> 
> But I did get the "woah, never seen one that big before" comment a few times. I'm wondering if some jerk breeder did sell him because he was older and no longer breeding. But I have no idea. I wasn't there when she picked him up. I just know that the day she got back I went into her pet shop took one look at him and said MINE! LOL*


What a cool looking animal! Sorry for your loss. 
I did a bit of googling, and apparently it's not uncommon that they get 12 inches long...

----------

